# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  máy in 3d với laser scaner

## nhatson

em thấy món này có tiềm năng làm được nhiều việc










https://github.com/mariolukas/openexposer

----------

cnclaivung, namhai2vip

----------


## Gamo

Máy này dùng pp gì vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Máy này dùng pp gì vậy bác?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Máy này dùng pp gì vậy bác?


Cái này dùng phương pháp truyền thống của máy tạo mẫu nhanh ạ.
Dùng laser chiếu vào polimer lỏng, chỗ nào bị chiếu nó đóng rắn lại, theo từng lớp tạo thành cái sản phẩm.
Cái này thì polimer lỏng đắt quá + độ chính xác sản phẩm tương đối thôi.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

à, nếu dùng laser thì mình kiếm đâu ra cái resin đó giờ bác? Epoxy hay polyester chắc đâu có dùng được? Mà UV laser diode kiếm đâu ra nhỉ?

----------


## Ga con

> à, nếu dùng laser thì mình kiếm đâu ra cái resin đó giờ bác? Epoxy hay polyester chắc đâu có dùng được? Mà UV laser diode kiếm đâu ra nhỉ?


Cái này mua theo hàng khuôn mẫu, hồi trước thực tập ông thầy có mua đổ thêm vào. Năm 2003 giá tầm ~ 10$/l, nghe ổng bảo vậy.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế cũng ok nhỉ. Bác có thể hỏi giùm ông thầy là hàng khuôn mẫu đó mua như thế nào ko? Em có kiếm loại UV harden resin này bấy lâu nay mà ko ra.

----------


## nhatson

http://flashforgevietnam.com/collect...9r-1-red-resin
cái này dùng cho máy chiếu nên đắt
dùng laser UV chắc rẻ hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này mua theo hàng khuôn mẫu, hồi trước thực tập ông thầy có mua đổ thêm vào. Năm 2003 giá tầm ~ 10$/l, nghe ổng bảo vậy.
> Thanks.


em nghĩ nó phải > 10usd/lit, vì 1 lit ~ 100x100x100mm, cục nhôm cỡ này là 3kg ~ 300k rẻ hơn nhôm, chưa kể việc nó ko bị bỏ đi phần thừa
nếu 10usd/lit thì em thấy ko đắt  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

http://vi.aliexpress.com/wholesale?S...20150527183437
laser dido 405nm bán đầy vn cũng có nhưng thường là dạng dèn pin, về phải mổ ra

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Wow, 5tr/l... đắt dã man ta

Theo lý thuyết hóa thì mình chỉ cần resin + photo initiator, trong đó resin tương đối là flexible, còn photo initiator thì hơi lằng nhằng tí. Có lẽ ít người xài hay sao mà ko kiếm ra được cái hóa chất photoinitiator nào ở VN hết?

----------


## Gamo

> http://vi.aliexpress.com/wholesale?S...20150527183437
> laser dido 405nm bán đầy vn cũng có nhưng thường là dạng dèn pin, về phải mổ ra


Món này thì em có 1 hộp. Nhưng nghe đâu mình cần bước sóng cỡ 365nm trở xuống mới được

----------


## nhatson

http://www.amazon.com/Solarez-Cure-C.../dp/B00TGH6C2S
cái này chắc dùng với laser uv được

----------


## nhatson

> Món này thì em có 1 hộp. Nhưng nghe đâu mình cần bước sóng cỡ 365nm trở xuống mới được


365nm trở xuống thì đắt <> khi đó resin sẽ rẻ hơn, nó đắt quá thì đầu từ đèn xeon + dlp hiệu quả hơn

----------


## nhatson

> Món này thì em có 1 hộp. Nhưng nghe đâu mình cần bước sóng cỡ 365nm trở xuống mới được


1 hộp của cụ bao nhiêu con đấy?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hộp chắc có chục con, loại dùng cho mấy cái đèn laser. Loại diode trong mấy cái đèn laser công suất yếu lắm, ko ăn thua.

Có cụ nào có cái máy chiếu cũ ko xài hem?

----------


## nhatson

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-4719-0.../dp/B008XLSYK6
mua chip dlp về diy đi cụ, nguyên con máy chiếu đát  :Smile:  , còn phải phá nó ra nữa, mất 2 lần công mà ko thu được gì. một làm là kiếm tiền mua nó, lần nữa là tháo nó ra 1 cách cẩn thận


http://www.ti.com/lsds/ti/analog/dlp/dlp-chipset.page

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao mà rẻ dữ ta. Hồi đó thấy con chip DLP rẻ nhất cũng phải $1xx...

----------


## nhatson

http://www.digikey.com/product-searc...6114?k=DLP4500
giá chip DLP, tầm có thể chịu đựng, nhà sắp có cnc EG rồi, chắc là gia công nổi mấy chitiết gá lắp quang học cho nó mờ  :Smile: 

mình cần có mỗi 1 màu, nên phần quang học ko phức tạp như máy chiếu, loại rẻ tiền thì điểm ảnh được có 8um  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

1 pán khác, có thể làm đồ chính xác mà ko phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào công nghệ G7, em nghĩ làm 1 cái uv diode array hoặc uv led diode array, 1000x1000 rồi dùng lens focus lại còn 50x50mm  :Smile: 
vụ lens túm ông nam tiramex mà vòi nhé

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, Nam mập đẹp chai làm gì mà dính đến lense vậy?

Ý tưởng của bác quá hay, có thể dễ làm hơn dlp

----------


## nhatson

dùng tấm chiếu lớn, len thu nhỏ lại là ăn cắp ý tưởng từ sản xuất lk bán dẫn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng goài, nhưng mà độ phân giải 1000 pixels thì cũng hơi nhỏ. Cái dLP khó nhất là phần nối dây cho con chip  :Big Grin:  Cụ có sáng kiến nào để làm cái adapter cho nó ko? (để đấu pin)

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, đúng goài, nhưng mà độ phân giải 1000 pixels thì cũng hơi nhỏ. Cái dLP khó nhất là phần nối dây cho con chip  Cụ có sáng kiến nào để làm cái adapter cho nó ko? (để đấu pin)


1000pixel rồi cụ scale vào 1cm rồi cụ di chuyển part là okeis  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế vụ điều khiển DLP chip, cụ có thể gợi ý em cách nào để nối dây vào các pin của con chip được hem? :x :x :x

DLP độ phân giải kém nhất cũng là 1024x768 = 800,000 pixels. Do đó dùng DLP mình tăng tốc lên được 800 lần  :Big Grin:  Mà em nghe là ngay cả dùng DLP thì cũng mất tới mấy tiếng đồng hồ mới xong 1 mẫu. Mình dùng 1000 pixels chắc mất vài ngàn giờ mới xong quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thế vụ điều khiển DLP chip, cụ có thể gợi ý em cách nào để nối dây vào các pin của con chip được hem? :x :x :x
> 
> DLP độ phân giải kém nhất cũng là 1024x768 = 800,000 pixels. Do đó dùng DLP mình tăng tốc lên được 800 lần  Mà em nghe là ngay cả dùng DLP thì cũng mất tới mấy tiếng đồng hồ mới xong 1 mẫu. Mình dùng 1000 pixels chắc mất vài ngàn giờ mới xong quá


cụ ga ơi là cụ gà, người ta làm  to mới lâu, cụ làm nhanh thì FDM mà nhiều đầu di,  mình làm bé mà chính xác và nhò nhỏ thôi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, in bằng pp SLA thông thường, kích thước 50mmx50mmx50mm hết 12h đó cụ. Nhân số đó lên 800 lần thì in mất khoảng 1 năm đó. Đó là chưa kể mỗi đầu 1000 bóng led, giá 1000 bóng led uv + driver thì cũng chẳng rẻ hơn con DLP.

Lúc nãy quên chứ ngồi nhớ lại mới nhớ là dùng led để in 3D hồi đó em đã tính rồi nhưng ko khả thi. Pp thứ 2 là dùng laser thì nhanh hơn nhưng ko đẹp bằng DLP, chưa kể diode laser high power dòng blue laser hoạt động liên tục dễ die lắm.

----------


## nhatson

12h ngủ 1 dêm dậy là xong roài, dù sao pán DLP cho bản cao cấp ko tránh được gòi
DLP củng phải dùng den UV xeon , con này tuổi thọ cũng có cao đâu anh  :Smile: 

vụ xeon UV này cụ Nam xì teen rành nà  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thì đó, dùng DLP đã mất 12h, dùng led thì sao nổi. Thông thường thì DIY SLA dùng projector + normal light curing resin => khỏi phải tọc tạch chi cho mất công. Nhưng mà dùng projector thì $$$.... chắc chờ cụ Linh với cụ Nam tài trợ  :Big Grin: 

Thật ra đang có công nghệ mới cho phép in SLA trong chừng 7 phút thay vì 12h như hiện tại:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chạy nhanh hơn em nghĩ vấn đề năng lượng thôi, thay vì dùng ánh sáng dùng UV xeon sẽ nhanh hơn
như trong clip em ko thấy nó phải nhấc lên cao / hạ xuống mà chạy liên tục

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

giá keo UV là 50$/kg ở Bình thạnh có bán chuyên dán kính và arylic .

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chỗ mô vậy bác?

----------


## CBNN

ở đây nè bác https://www.5giay.vn/linh-tinh/24316...ang-tu-uk.html
em vừa xem lại nó lên 60$/kg rùi !

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------

